# My custom audio system setup for 2005 Murano SE



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

My 2005 Nissan Murano SE equipped with Kenwood latest 7" model KVT-915 motorized DVD unit, Kenwood Navigation unit, Audison amplifer, 10" JL w6 subwoofer, complete Focal speakers as well polyglass tweeters. Custom dash mold to fit the DVD unit and custom trunk box for the sub with amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What focal speakers?


And you do know the tn47 (polyglass tweeters) are extremely weak right? I know a bunch of people who have blown them for no reason at all, myself included. I don't know what it is about them, but if they start giving off a bunch of static all of a sudden, you might want to consider switching to something else.


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice setup. Is that your work or did a shop do it? Either way very nice.


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks! The shop did all the work, I just just provided the equipment and money to make it happen. :thumbup:




n0ph0bia said:


> Nice setup. Is that your work or did a shop do it? Either way very nice.


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

I understand that tn47 focal tweeters aren't that great but really not wanting to spend too much for it. Though there is no signs of them being blown or static so far. Even if they're blown or watever purpose then it is covered from the shop for lifetime as long I own my vehicle.




sr20dem0n said:


> What focal speakers?
> 
> 
> And you do know the tn47 (polyglass tweeters) are extremely weak right? I know a bunch of people who have blown them for no reason at all, myself included. I don't know what it is about them, but if they start giving off a bunch of static all of a sudden, you might want to consider switching to something else.


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

Ive had a set of Utopias in my Spec V for awhile .... great sounding speakers once you get those tweeters tamed, that being said I have never had to work so hard to get tweeters to behave  ... 

What is your opinion on them TN47s?


----------



## muran0 (Jun 13, 2005)

I dunno they're just cheap in my budget for tweeters like $200 CND for the pair from FOCAL  Mostly spend more on the front and rear as well subwoofer.



n0ph0bia said:


> Ive had a set of Utopias in my Spec V for awhile .... great sounding speakers once you get those tweeters tamed, that being said I have never had to work so hard to get tweeters to behave  ...
> 
> What is your opinion on them TN47s?


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

muran0 said:


> I dunno they're just cheap in my budget for tweeters like $200 CND for the pair from FOCAL  Mostly spend more on the front and rear as well subwoofer.


 Nothing wrong with those speakers, hey if that had to be the "budget" part of your install .... thats not to bad . Im a big fan of most all Focal stuff. In my experience that stuff takes a lot of work to get sounding good, but when you get it right the sound is friggen great. 

I built ported door enclosures for my Focals, when I had them, those things played dirty low .... . <sigh> I miss them 

I like that amp most of all . Once again ... nice setup. Peace


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

muran0 said:


> I understand that tn47 focal tweeters aren't that great but really not wanting to spend too much for it. Though there is no signs of them being blown or static so far. Even if they're blown or watever purpose then it is covered from the shop for lifetime as long I own my vehicle.



That's cool, just letting you know. I don't know what it is about them, mine blew the first day for no reason at all, and I'm not one to blow speakers, ever, especially tweeters...*shrug*

Either way, nice looking setup. If I were to change anything it would be the front stage. Even ignoring my tweeter experience, I'm not a big fan of Focal, none of their products have really impressed me all that much. You've got a good setup surrounding them though, so if you're disappointed at all you can just swap them out for something else with no problem. Do you have any deadening on the front doors? And what mids did you have again?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Overall a nice setup. If I had to comment on one improvement it would be integration of the head unit. it is a sore thumb in comaprison to the rest of the install, but honestly if your happy thats all that matters. Everything else looks real good, nice component choice, althouhg I'd rahter see dYnaudio up front :thumbup:


----------

